# Tailwhip! aber wie???



## Harry Hirsch (14. März 2006)

Servous Leutz,
hät mal ne frage ich bin seit ca. 1 woche mich am tailwhip zu probieren. Nur ich bekomm das bike nach 180° nit mehr unter mich...
    kann mir einer ein Tipp geben wie man es vielleicht leicht lernt oder wie ihr es gelernt hab o. was es für trix dabei gibt... 
DANKE schonmal

www.dirtzone.de

go HARD or go HOME


----------



## sidekicker (14. März 2006)

> ich bin seit ca. 1 woche mich am tailwhip zu probieren


....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prunni (14. März 2006)

Übung macht den Meister!

Ps: wenn du was unter deinen Beitrag schreibts dann man das doch in deine Sig dann denken nicht alle leute das, das zu deinen Beitrag gehört.


----------



## [email protected] (14. März 2006)

mit 180° kommste nich weit


----------



## Misanthrop (14. März 2006)

vordrehen reissen wirbeln füße auffe pedale landen


----------



## der Digge (14. März 2006)

dreh ma das 360° dann kommst auch wieder drauf


----------



## Flatpro (14. März 2006)

muhaha, dreh mal 360 muhaha


----------



## KeisA (14. März 2006)

wie nach einer woche stehst du den noch nich?  





  nee mal im ernst, wie schon gesagt wurde, übung macht den meister.....
es gibt außerdem keine anleitung für tricks, jeder macht das anders.....

also immer weiter probieren, dann klappts auch schon.....


----------



## Moshcore (15. März 2006)

dein rad muss noch ca. 5,726628292022 kg leichter dann musst du löcher in die felge bohren dann sollte er klappen, mal im ernst es gibt für keinen trick die perfekte anleitung das man ihn nach den 1 versuch steht, also zieh dir videos rein schau dir die tailwhips in zeitlupe an und mache das dann nach, und wenn es nur so machst vorm fernseher um die bewegung einzustudieren. Mein Tip Oberkörper schön über den Lenker und dann das rad mit den armen rotieren lassen dann wie beim indian air die beine spreizen was ich meine siehst du auf den videos und dann solltest das rad auch gecatcht kriegn. Ach noch was wenn du 180 schaffst brauchst du noch locker ein halbes jahr bis du ihn kannst ich kenne leute die sitzen schon seit 1 jahr dran. ride on


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (15. März 2006)

geh auf www.bmxboard.de

und gib "Tailwhip" in der Suche ein

dann stell deine hoffentlich spezifisch genug gestellte Frage.

Dort sind Leute die im Gegensatz zu uns Luschen den Tailwhip auch wirklich können also nicht nur Mutmaßungen darüber anstellen können


----------



## Moshcore (15. März 2006)

ja ne is klar im bmxboard könnnen gerade mal ne handvoll leute tailwhips nur weil alle da klug tun können sie net gleich whips und tut mir leid ich weiss wovon ich rede was tailwhips anbegeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Djingis (15. März 2006)

grafix schrieb:
			
		

> ja ne is klar .im bmxboard könnnen gerade mal ne handvoll leute tailwhips , nur weil alle da klug tun ,  können sie net gleich whips und es  tut mir leid ,  ich weiss wovon ich rede was tailwhips angeht.




wie wäre es denn wenn du dir einfach mal nen vernünftiges Deutsch angewöhnst, vor allem mit sinnvoller und überhaupt vorhandener Zeichensetzung. nichts gegen keine groß und kleinschreibung, aber der rest ist zum kotzen.


----------



## j.e.t. (15. März 2006)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> dreh ma das 360° dann kommst auch wieder drauf


pfft dann is erstaml das allerwenigste vom ganzen trick geschafft  
und richtig drehen musst auch erstmal


----------



## KeisA (15. März 2006)

@ jakob, wie siehts denn mittlerweile bei dir aus? haste den nun schon gestanden? 

sorry für offtopic


----------



## j.e.t. (15. März 2006)

...mit einem fuß klappts eigendlich schon immer der 2te is kurz davor aber will einfach noch nicht


----------



## UrbanJumper (15. März 2006)

niemand hier, außer flatpro, hat hier jemals nen whip gestanden...


----------



## j.e.t. (15. März 2006)

^^falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (15. März 2006)

ah stimmt!


----------



## j.e.t. (15. März 2006)

und cyclon3
und vielleicht mike paschke


----------



## Flatpro (15. März 2006)

wo ihr grade von sprecht.. man könnte den ja mal wieder üben


----------



## j.e.t. (15. März 2006)

...verlernt man den wieder oder was


----------



## Hügelfee (16. März 2006)

ich verstehe garnicht was an einem tailwhip so schwer sein soll.
hab selbst nur 2 jahre dran geübt 
tailwhips lernt man nicht eben so nebenbei.


----------



## Flatpro (16. März 2006)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> ich verstehe garnicht was an einem tailwhip so schwer sein soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



irgendwas ist an dieser aussage doch echt suspekt


----------



## j.e.t. (16. März 2006)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> ich verstehe garnicht was an einem tailwhip so schwer sein soll.
> hab selbst nur 2 jahre dran geübt
> tailwhips lernt man nicht eben so nebenbei.


^
l  genau und der da kann sie auch


----------



## Moshcore (16. März 2006)

till hat auch schon einen gestanden auf rampe und ich auch nur ins pit aber immerhin war ich drauf, über die box habe ich noch schiss das zu machen aber wird schon.


----------



## Flatpro (16. März 2006)

eigenlob stinkt


----------



## Djingis (16. März 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> eigenlob stinkt




fehlende Grammatik auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (16. März 2006)

jo........ aber zeichensetzung meistens nich und großschreibung auch nich


----------



## *bmx devil* (19. März 2006)

hab den auch schon gestanden aber wenn man den zu oft macht kommt dabei so was raus ^^  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/503


----------



## UrbanJumper (19. März 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/503


			
				matzzze du lieblicher herzbube schrieb:
			
		

>


ok...

desweiteren heißt der thread ja nicht "wer kann einen whip?"


----------



## Frankfurter (19. März 2006)

buääähhhhhhhhhhh :kotz: 
kannst ja wenigstens mal vorher warnen. Da kommt einem der Gedanke das Fahrrad zu verkaufen und Briefmarken zu sammeln


----------



## DirtJumper III (19. März 2006)

seit doch so nett und macht mal bitte dieses bild raus! ich wollte echt noch radfahren und nicht in furcht und schrecken leben.


----------



## UrbanJumper (19. März 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> seit doch so nett und macht mal bitte dieses bild raus! ich wollte echt noch radfahren und nicht in furch und schrecken leben.


----------



## DirtJumper III (19. März 2006)

danke chris cross. jez kann ich wieder schlafen und von glücksbärchis träumen. yessss


----------



## 1233freak (15. Dezember 2008)

mit welchem fuß soll ich dass fahrrad anschubsen um ein taiwhip hinzukriegen


----------



## 1233freak (15. Dezember 2008)

ich will mein taiwhip noch schaffen bevor ich 14 werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (15. Dezember 2008)

armbewegung ftw.
bist du ein gepushtes tailwhip-kiddy ?


----------



## Joppes (15. Dezember 2008)

mit dem Fuß der hinten is, wäre einfacher


----------



## paule_p2 (15. Dezember 2008)

1233freak schrieb:


> ich will mein taiwhip noch schaffen bevor ich 14 werde



nach thailand fliegen, durch bestimmte straßen laufen, sich von bestimmten mädchen ansprechen lassen, festellen dass sie nicht unbedingt das sind was man dachte, dann bekommste deinen taiwhip...


----------



## RISE (15. Dezember 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> armbewegung ftw.
> bist du ein gepushtes tailwhip-kiddy ?



Armbewegung ist gut. Aber wie kommt mein Körper in die Luft. Ich probier den in ner Bank und die Rotation ist nicht das Problem, ich bleib nur die über dem Rad, geschweige denn mit dem Körper in der Luft. 

PS: Ich will ihn noch schaffen bevor ich 30 bin.


----------



## StolenBmx (16. Dezember 2008)

ach warum tailwhip so üben flip whip is einfacher haste mehr zeit für tailwhip un das isses egal wo das bike ist beim drehn


----------



## Lizard.King (16. Dezember 2008)

geh bitte, sag niemand dass du hier warst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (16. Dezember 2008)

1233freak schrieb:


> mit welchem fuß soll ich dass fahrrad anschubsen um ein taiwhip hinzukriegen



Idealerweise mit dem HINTEREN!

Zuerst musst Du aber wissen, in welche Richtung Du das Rad am besten drehen kannst mit den Armen. Ich kann es z.B. nur mit dem Uhrzeigersinn. Daher kicke ich den Rahmen mit dem rechten Fuß. Dieser ist zum Glück auch immer hinten. Sonst würde ich halt die Fußstellung ändern. Denn das Rad mit dem vorderen Fuß zu kicken sieht in der Regel blöde aus, vom Bewegungsablauf.


----------



## L_AIR (16. Dezember 2008)

wie weit muss man mit dem Fuß schieben? also wo hört die Beinarbeit auf und wo fängt die Armarbeit an? ist es praktischer, das Heck "wegzubomben", also mit Druck oder mit Gefühl rumzuschieben um dann weniger schwierigkeiten beim Draufkommen zu haben? und wo müssten die Arme sein, damit es am besten geht, also soll man nur mit den Armen die Suppe umrühren oder lieber Strecken und im Cancan-whip-Stil das Heck sich selbst überlassen?

edit: tut mir leid, hier ist zur Zeit schlechtes Wetter


----------



## lennarth (16. Dezember 2008)

ich komm ausm bunnyhop fast wieder rauf und da macht man sich eigentlich nicht viel gedanken um wie weit schieben..so hoch wie möglich,so schnell wie möglich und joa.und am schwersten find ich ist,dabei noch den körper so zu bewegen,dass du überm rad landest,weil es nicht immer hundert prozent genau ist.und aus kickern oder das was wir kicker nennen,es sind mehr hubbel,komm ich nicht so weit wie ausm bunnyhop.arme hab ich aber gestreckt..


----------



## gmozi (16. Dezember 2008)

Joa ausm BunnyHop oder aus ner Bank Whippen geht ganz gut. Aus ner Quarter dagegen gehts im Moment gar net. Hab aber schon ne Weile nicht mehr geübt.

Wichtig ist denke ich, dass man nen gutes Gefühl für die Kombination aus Fuß und Armarbeit bekommt. Je mehr man kickt, desto weniger muss man rühren, und umgekehrt.


----------



## RISE (16. Dezember 2008)

Leute, schön, dass ihr den alle fast könnt. Erklärt mir jetzt wie das mit dem "über dem Rad bleiben" funktioniert. Das bekomm ich nicht hin und mir läuft die Zeit davon. Nur noch knapp 6 Jahre.


----------



## gmozi (17. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, ich hab mal gelesen, dass es sinnig ist zuerst Nofoots , CanCans usw. zu üben, da man dort ja auch überm Rad bleiben muss, der Trick ansich aber einfacher ist.
Whips auf dem Rücken zu üben soll auch helfen.

@Rise Ich bin noch nen gutes Stück davon entfernt den Trick zu können  Und ich bin eigentlich schon fast 1 Jahr zu spät dran.

Mir persönlich hilft es Videos von mir mit denen anderer Fahrer ( Youtube ) zu vergleichen um Fehler in der Körperhaltung besser erkennen zu können. Ich kämem ir auch reichlich blöde vor in der Halle jemandem zu sagen: Hey mach mal bitte 10 Tailwhips ...


----------



## lennarth (17. Dezember 2008)

ich kann den ja auch nicht,ich lande zu weit weg.wenn ich glück hab mal so verkrüppelt am oder auf dem rahmen und dann fall ich um.nervt mich auch irgendwie,ist schon ne weile so und geht nicht weiter


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (17. Dezember 2008)

hat bei mir lange nicht geklappt mit dem überm rad bleiben.

meine tipps:

- nach vorne lehnen, nach dem absprung
- hände möglichst weit unten und nahe beim körper, wobei da manchmal auch schon wieder die beine im weg sind
- nicht zu hektisch / schnell mit dem rad vor einem herumwirbeln, sondern versuchen dass es möglichs parallel zum boden rotiert
- restfett gehts irgendwie besser

wenn man es nicht ordentlich schafft bzw. sich nicht traut mit den füßen
raufzugehen, helfen wirklich ein paar längere nofooter. no foot can can
kann ich nicht, hab ich dazwischen ein paar mal aber zumindest probiert
und dann gings auch besser. das nimmt einfach die angst.

soll ingsesamt nicht neunmalklug klingen, vor allem weil ich ihn immernoch n
nicht jedes mal steh. aber doch oft genug um hier klugzu*******n : D


----------



## gmozi (18. Dezember 2008)

Man muss einen Trick nicht beherrschen um ihn erklären zu können. Man muss nur wissen wie er geht.


----------



## chrische (18. Dezember 2008)

Macht wenig Sinn, denn wie willst du denn wissen wie er richtig geht wenn du ihn nicht kannst, kann ja gut sein das du ihn total falsch machtst. Also völliger Blödsinn. Ausserdem kann man Tricks ehh nicht mit Anleitung lernen, man kann sich vielleicht was abgucken und dann versuchen nach zumachen, aber der gesamte Bewegungsablauf ist meist nicht durch Lesen zu erlernen, den muss man einfach im Blut haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (19. Dezember 2008)

Warum sollte das wenig Sinn machen und wenn Du schon schreibst, ich würde Blödsinn posten, dann bitte mit Argumentation. Ansonsten halt einfach besser gar nichts schreiben.

Wenn man einen Trick nicht kann, oder nicht schafft, macht man IMMER etwas falsch. Ist ne logische Schlussfolgerung ....

Trotzdem kann man dann jemand Anderem erklären wie der Trick funktioniert, solange man das theoretische Wissen hat. Um einen Trick dann wirklich zu beherrschen, muss man dieses theoretische Wissen aber in die Praxis umsetzen. Und das muss jeder für sich selbst hin bekommen.

Ich kann z.B. keinen BunnyBarspin, weil ich mich einfach nicht trau im richtigen Moment den Lenker zu werfen. Ich weiß aber genau! wann der richtige Moment ist. Und somit kann ich jemandem erklären, wie dieser Trick funktioniert ohne ihn zu können.

Dass diese Person dann selber üben muss um den richtigen Moment zu finden usw. usw. ist ja wohl logsich.


----------



## Lizard.King (19. Dezember 2008)

naja das ist immer so eine sache mit der theorie beim bmx fahren. bringt nicht wirklich viel bis hin zu garnix


----------



## lennarth (19. Dezember 2008)

es gibt aber auch ne menge verschiedene arten und formen,einen trick zu machen,und jeder macht ihn anders.also bringt sowas echt nicht so viel..


----------



## [email protected] (23. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab fürn whip fast 2 Jahre gebraucht... Oo davor halt mim großen rad und jetzt mim kleinen und voila schon hab ich das Rad wieder zwischen den Beinen.

es ist wichtig die richtige Kombination aus airtime, Armbewegung und anschubsen mim Fuss zu finden. dann wird das auch was.


----------

